# Mystery fish *help*



## toddkelly12 (Oct 15, 2008)

yesterday i bought a fish at my lfs. he was the last one of the whole batch they sold so he did not have a label on his tank (he had been moved into a tank with some frogs). he looked so cool and the employee of the fish store said he would be a good community fish even though he looked like a cichlid. so i bought him for like $12 and brought him home. he is doing great and loves his sunken ship in the tank. the problem is that the employee at the fish store was new and could not remember the name of the fish. all i know is that he is a cousin of a cichlid and that his species name is apparently hard to remember. i have attached a picture someone please help.









Thanks,
Todd


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

I dunno, but he's really pretty. What kind of fish do you have him with now?


----------



## toddkelly12 (Oct 15, 2008)

he is in my 29 gallon with:

2 Red Wag Platies
1 Sunburst Platy
1 Mickey Mouse Platy
5 Neons
1 Opaline Gourami
and an African Dwarf Frog named Kermit

The mystery fish's name is MooShoo. he does his own thing and sometime schools with the platies, no nipping, chasing or anything. the most unique thing about him is his tail.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i think he's a kribensis.


----------



## KarlS (Feb 19, 2008)

looks like a "Agassiz's dwarf cichlid" just colors seem off to be one other wise size markings of the eye and fins are dead on..


----------



## toddkelly12 (Oct 15, 2008)

Pelvicachromis Pulcher. awesome thanks for the help. i guess he is a cichlid then.


----------



## toddkelly12 (Oct 15, 2008)

karls he looks like your picture too. he has got that blue tint on his cheeks in the right light. well at least now its narrowed down.


----------



## toddkelly12 (Oct 15, 2008)

Agassiz's dwarf cichlid thats what he is. well now im thinking he is a she. haha


----------



## KarlS (Feb 19, 2008)

Ya he looked familiar, but what has me confused is the coloring, I know the females are not as colorful as the males, maybe he is a she..


----------



## toddkelly12 (Oct 15, 2008)

well the color is there but the little joker wont stay still. my camera doesnt do him/her justice. is he/she a fairly common species?


----------



## KarlS (Feb 19, 2008)

KarlS said:


> Ya he looked familiar, but what has me confused is the coloring, I know the females are not as colorful as the males, maybe he is a she..


 

I guess you beat me to it, the he being a she part...


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

Will look like a nice centerpiece fish then I think. Hope she fits in nicely.


----------



## KarlS (Feb 19, 2008)

toddkelly12 said:


> well the color is there but the little joker wont stay still. my camera doesnt do him/her justice. is he/she a fairly common species?


 
I am not sure of how common it is. I do know that I have yet to come across one in my neck of the woods....


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

I think Karls is absolutely right. Maybe wild rather than selectively bred color morph.
Definitely Apistogramma sp. and probably agassizzi. But he is definitely he eventhough pic isn't clear. Females are lot smaller and not even close to male's distinct colors and finnage. Oh, it has been quite long time since i bred South American Dwarf Cichlids. Definitely not a Krib.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with cerianthus 100%. You've got a male Apistogramma agassizzi there. They aren't the rarest of fish but they're certainly not the most common things in the world, either. It should make a good community resident and will look absolutely great once it colors up a bit.


----------

